# Easter Weekend Ride (Busco Beach)



## BigZ (Apr 3, 2012)

For Easter weekend me some friends are headed to Busco Beach, if anyone is coming down send me a message we all get up, have a big group.. have a safe and fun easter



08 brute black and red
2 inch lift
1inch spacer
4inch snorkels
30 inch silver backs in 14 inch itp rims


----------

